# Hey all ^_^ *waves*



## MadzBear (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm MadzBear or any other derivative of that you wish to use ^_^ (Madz, Bear, dzBe...)
I'm currently a musician, musicing my way through life but a couple of years ago, I was studying English and Creative Writing at university. My final portfolio was in poetry which I adore (though I do also love short stories/flash fiction/anything a wee bit experimental!)
HOWEVER, since graduating, though I write lyrics and music regularly, I haven't had the drive to write poetry or experiment with words in the same way. I also really miss reading and being involved in other people's work, whether it's just to say "that was freakin' awesome" or to maybe even help them along their way with their project with a little bit of "well, maybe you could try..." 
Really looking forward to getting started reading everyone's work - I shall mostly be meandering through the poetry forums to start with but I am prone to scattiness so who knows where I'll end up xD

Hopefully speak to all of you soon  xxx

p.s. if anyone knows how to get a bear emoji, I will be eternally (some might say disproportionally) grateful xD <3


----------



## Thaumiel (Aug 24, 2015)

Sup, MentallyUnhingedUrsine. What instruments do you play?


Edit: Also, make sure you do ten valid posts so your account is validated. Since you're interested in poetry, try commenting on a few pieces over there.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 24, 2015)

Heeeyyy Madz! Love your intro! I can already tell you are going to be a blast.. sooo Welcome to WF! I want to personally welcome you to the fabulous Poetry thread... My name Is Julia, and I crack the whip there.. haa haaa, sooo watchit... lol... Check it  out! Explore and make yourself at home.. I am looking forward to reading your work... If you have any questions, feel free to ask, I would love to help! Write on.. Peace...


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 24, 2015)

James - I love it. 
And most things I can get my hands on  generally piano and guitar, but I played cello as a kid and have recently acquired a cajon and a mandolin. 
And thanks, I most certainly will! 

And Julia, thank you so much for the welcome! Off to explore now ^_^ x


----------



## Thaumiel (Aug 24, 2015)

So diverse. I can only say guitar and recently mandolin too as well. I believe there's also a music subforum where you can share your work. When you're settled in it might be something to consider too.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 24, 2015)

There is, in fact, a music board as well as a lyrics board.

As you can see Madz, we're all a bit crazy around here.  You'll fit right in!

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 24, 2015)

James that's awesome! I love the mandolin. Bluegrass fan at all? 

Will definitely check out the music board as well guys, and thanks for the welcome amsawtell  x


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 24, 2015)

-waves back-

Welcome!

Glad to see you seem to be finding your way around the forum all right--only four more posts and you're done with your Trial!  I don't frequent the Poetry section as much as I probably should, but Jul is a nice lady, and the other members there are extremely helpful and supportive.  All of us are, really, or at least try to be.

If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around!


----------



## am_hammy (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum Madz! Glad you can join us.

You're not completely out for the count on poetry! I know you said you haven't been able to experiment with words and poetry like you wanted to, but I look at lyrics to be a sort of poetry that flow more naturally with music. So, you're already half way back to dabbling the way I see it.

Do check out our poetry forum. There are so many lovely poets we have on the forum who will welcome you with open arms. And hey, if you're looking to get back into poetry more, try out our Purple Pip Challenge if you have the time for it. There's always room for improvement on your poem and we go through various forms of poetry as well.

Anyway, please get comfy, find a couch, maybe you can serenade us on the weekends ^_^

Happy exploring and see you around on the boards!


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  have been having a great time looking through the poetry forum so far! Shall definitely check out the Purple Pip Challenge - agree there is always always room for improvement! ^_^ x


----------



## PiP (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome, Madzbear.





> p.s. if anyone knows how to get a bear emoji, I will be eternally (some might say disproportionally) grateful xD <3





Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 24, 2015)

Hahahahahaha
Oh my, happy days! <3


----------



## musichal (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Madz, welcome to WF!  I dally in the Poetry forum betimes. and look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Thaumiel (Aug 25, 2015)

MadzBear said:


> James that's awesome! I love the mandolin. Bluegrass fan at all?



Wasn't really. Been listening to the odd folk song and my dad had a mandolin gathering dust so I thought I'd give it a go.

Loving the avatar by the way.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello and welcome,  everyone is crazy here. I keep tropical fish in my shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, honestly, where on earth else would you keep tropical fish


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 25, 2015)

MadzBear said:


> Well, honestly, where on earth else would you keep tropical fish



Under your hat?


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't know about _your_ hat, but my hat is filled to the brim with sandwiches, like most hats should be. No room for fish


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome!

You seem very amiable. You will fit in I'm sure!

Have fun! (Love the avatar by the way!)


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 25, 2015)

MadzBear said:


> I don't know about _your_ hat, but my hat is filled to the brim with sandwiches, like most hats should be. No room for fish



What about a fish sandwich?


----------



## MadzBear (Aug 25, 2015)

Arthur, Sir, there are pieces of hat and sandwich all over my ceiling that now need clearing up, as you have blown my mind.


Also thanks Daniel, you seem very amiable too!


----------

